# New Ford f250 towing mileage vs Yukon XML denali



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing a 24 foot boat that weighs around 4700 lbs dry without trailer. I have a gmc Yukon Denali with the big gas motor that has a towing capacity of 9500 lbs. should I buy a ford f250 to tow this for my annual vacation with family (500 miles)??? if I do what mileage can I reasonably expect driving 70 to 75 mph?
Thank you for responses


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

10 to 11 mpg vs 7 to 8 with the Yukon. For one trip a year I don't seem it being practical for the cost of fuel. I made the switch to diesel a few months ago. Fuel cost didn't get better. Just the comfort of pulling and not forcing it to pull.


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

I guess I need to go back to drawing board for reasons to buy a diesel truck. Thanks for response


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a Sierra Denali with the 6.2L engine, and it pulls my 22 foot wakeboad boat (probably around 5,500 pounds) with no problem at all. I probably average 9 MPG. I hauled it all the way to Arkansas last year with no problems at all. I don't think you should be concerned about the Yukon not being able to handle it. 

My Denali will accelarate without hesitation pulling the big boat, and I am not lacking power at all. Four wheel disc brakes and the Tow Haul mode make stopping a breeze as well.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

A new 6.7 Powerstroke fuel mileage on a light pull going 70-75 mph? I'd imagine 14-16 mpg. 

After you get in a F250 you might consider selling your Denali.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

With diesel fuel costs 50 cents/gal more than unleaded gas plus the extra 6 to 7K for a diesel versus a gasser power train plus the more costly maintenance expenses, it would take a lot of towing to justify for the extra cost to own a diesel.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You can't really justify it on occasional towing, but if you are really Jonesing for a new truck, you might as well go for it. 

The Denali should pull it just fine.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I get 11-12 on my 6.7 towing light, cruising 75 thru the hill country. I didn't need a diesel either but it's what I wanted. Couldn't be happier with it either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Lakeandbay said:


> 10 to 11 mpg vs 7 to 8 with the Yukon. For one trip a year I don't seem it being practical for the cost of fuel. I made the switch to diesel a few months ago. Fuel cost didn't get better. Just the comfort of pulling and not forcing it to pull.


X2
It would be hard to justify it just for that. But if you want a new truck then get one.

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lebber32 said:


> I get *11-12 on my 6.7 towing light, cruising 75 thru the hill country*. I didn't need a diesel either but it's what I wanted. Couldn't be happier with it either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is the old 7.3 and I get same fuel mileage towing a 6,000 lbs TT in the hill country. I am surprised the new F250 with smaller engine and more modern technology does not get better mileage.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Got a lil over 11 mpg pulling enclosed trailer to Colorado running 90 mph the whole way. 11 pulling is about my average and that includes some heavy loads


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2011 F250 and I get about 12.5-13+ MPG towing the Blue Wave round trip, 75 MPH loaded with 4 guys and gear. 

Unloaded I'm hanging just under 17 MPG.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

cant put a load of mulch or plywood in a Denali

And diesel truck is just getting broke in at 100k miles


----------



## capt wade (Apr 29, 2011)

If you're not pulling something 5k lbs plus 3-4 times a month over an extended distance the added fuel cost and mainly maintence cost is not justifyable.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^^ what they said....

I went to a diesel for the same reasons you are talking about. I tow allot but in short 10-75 mile ranges. I think the ol gasser would have been fine. With Maintenance cost, diesel, heavier tires, it would be hard for me to do it again. Im looking at a new ecoboost or tundra. You do get them broke in at 100k, but ive known and seen allot of meticulously owned trucks run some miles up on them .


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you need some help talking yourself into it. gas is fixing to go back up to diesel prices.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

and diesel will rise as well.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

DIY on diesel maintenance and it will cost as much as a v8 gasser at service station. Literally takes minutes to change oil/filter or fuel filter. 

I don't see why people get Toyota Tundras to save on cost. They guzzle gas. They sticker as much as diesels yet their capacity/capability is inferior than a diesel. What makes a Tundra cost effective?


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

I towed the 24' Boston Whaler with wifes Denali. I took it slow because there was a light drizzle, running 60 mph getting 7 - 8 mpg. The following week i towed boat to the lake, it's 80 miles north, the wind was blowing around 10 - 12 mph from the North. Denali was having trouble pulling over 65mph and fuel mileage dropped to 6. The boat has a very tall console, windshield, and TTop. There is no way Denali would survive a 500 mile trip loaded with gear, people etc. Due to all the wind resistance i bought a F250 crew cab. 
I get around 10 mpg towing boat with gear, and truck full of people/gear at 80 - 85 mph.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

capt wade said:


> If you're not pulling something 5k lbs plus 3-4 times a month over an extended distance the added fuel cost and mainly maintence cost is not justifyable.


I kind of agree, but I would change the pounds to 15k. One exception is the big tall 5th wheel RV's, they catch a lot of wind. No offense to capt. wade, but if all I was pulling is 5k, my Chevy 1500 with a 4.3 handles that and more with no problem. I recently bought a 13' 6.2 Ford f-250 and the mileage is pretty **** good for a gasser. These new diesels are friggen expensive to maintain, the fuel is expensive, maintenance is expensive. I am diesel guy from the the early 80's when the 6.9 came out. Pulled alot of heavy loads with a 40' G/N over many years in the hot shot bus. I know diesels are popular but you need to crunch the numbers...it wont pay out except for ego value these days. JMO


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

goodwood said:


> A new 6.7 Powerstroke fuel mileage on a light pull going 70-75 mph? I'd imagine 14-16 mpg.
> 
> After you get in a F250 you might consider selling your Denali.


Hmmm. I'm only getting 15-16 on average without a load on my 6.7 F350. 11-12 with a lighter load.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i was a bit overzealous in my estimate. i hearing lower but not by much.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A lot of states still have a 65mph speedlimit when towing a trailer. Just something to be aware of depending on your destination.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Hmmm. I'm only getting 15-16 on average without a load on my 6.7 F350. 11-12 with a lighter load.


With my 6.2 Ford CC, 4x4, 3.73 gears I am in the 14 almost 15 mpg range empty at 75-80 on highway trips. I did have high of 16.2mpg on one trip, took pictures . My average city/highway going to /from work is mid 12's mpg . My flatbed trailer weighs 3400 lbs empty, put on a 5500 lbs tractor on top and I am in the mid 10's at 70mph. Once you start hitting 85 an up, it goes single digits. I had a low of 7.2 pulling a total weight , including trailer of 18k. Load was 9' tall and 7' wide, caught a lot of wind that day. Set the cruise on 70 and it did its things. THE hardest thing for me to get used to is the auto tranny...I miss my standard. The auto does great, dont get me wrong.
The OP needs to seriously crunch the numbers. The diesels guys will say resale value. Thats true for the pre DEF trucks with the 7.3 and 5.9, the value for them have gone through the roof. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Hmmm. I'm only getting 15-16 on average without a load on my 6.7 F350. 11-12 with a lighter load.


Hmmm. I'm doing better that than with my Ecoboost. I'm getting 13-14 towing 4-5K at 75 mph between Galveston and Bastrop. I've done it twice and got the same results both times.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Go drive a 2015 F250, they about to hit the dealerships with more hp and torque, I own a 2011 6.7 and can't believe they have more hp and torque. But be prepared for sticker shock and leaving with one!! LOL


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I cant tell you on the ford but, I have Tahoe with the 5.3 and pulling a 22ft boat I was getting 8-9. With a 24ft boat I was getting closer to 6mpg. With the Duramax running 75+/- hauling a 24ft boat i am getting closer to 12mpg.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I have an 06 6.0 with an sct tuner and all of the expected diesel performance upgrades for this truck. When pulling trailers in the 4-6k range I usually get about 13-15mpg. No trailer I get 17mpg.(with 37's and lift) The 6.0 is great once you do all of the upgrades but those new ones are slick.


----------

